# CX-1 Build Stupid Question



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

Building up a CX-1 with Zipp 404. I can get a real good deal on Sram Red and Campy Chorus. Love the campy stuff for years. Is it worth trying Red?

Ergos work for me on both. Stick with "Italian theme"? (I know where its made)
Can't see doing record for the 50% price increase. The main weight difference lies in the cassette and crank. Red got the weight factor plus hearing some good stuff.

Any thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Dura Ace


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

God no mate! Stick with Chorus, Campag all the way!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

CX-1 is a Taiwanese bike. just sayin'


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

I will stick with Campy


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i am a die hard Campy fan. but, i have been riding the following for the last 4 weeks and i am very happy:
1) Red Shifters
2) Red Rear Der
3) Dura Ace Cassette.
4) KMC X10Sl Chain
5) Front Campy Der
6) Fulcrum Cranks with 10 speed chain rings

things i missed:
1) thumb shifter. i am getting used to SRAM very quickly
2) Ability to shift many gears with one movement.
3) my Mavic brake calipers. 

Things i do not miss
1) contant adjusting of the 11 speed. this was my main reason to change to SRAM
2) Ergonomics. they are the same for me.

Note: if Campy has improved the 11 speed for the 2011 to the level the 10 speed was, i might think about going back. but, until then, i will see and report back in a few more weeks.


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow, Is 11 speed that finicky that it needs constant attention? What in particular needs to be adjusted?

My record 10 had no issues at all..........


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

For me it was. it seems like other people have had no trouble. but, it once you start having issues, it is hard to find what it is and then fix it.

i loved my 10 Sped Red Record. i had 2 sets and sold them. my stupidity.

10 Speed shifters are still as expensive as the 11 speed.i do not know if that means more people are giving up on the 11 speed or people that did not get onto the 10 speed wagon years ago are now. but, there is a demand for the 10 speed record.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> CX-1 is a Taiwanese bike.


Says the Salsa Lover.
Where do you suppose Salsa's are made (except for their Ti)?
Or do you just love mexican food?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

mtbbmet said:


> Says the Salsa Lover.
> Where do you suppose Salsa's are made (except for their Ti)?
> Or do you just love mexican food?


Actually it's about Salsa dancing and Salsa "picante"

I had a Salsa "La Raza" which I sold recently.


----------



## saba (Jul 17, 2007)

Run Record on my CX-1 but am curious to try Sram Red on the race bike(BMC)) next season. The reason: cheaper on rebuild which MUST be calculated in when you race. I say give red a try then you will know, can always resell the red if it does not work out.


----------

